# Homemade Table Saw Extensions..



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

:yes: Picked Up a Table Saw still in "A" One Condition.. Due to our location and space..( No Room for a Workshop / Table Saw is stored in a Backyard Shed). The idea is to build portable add on extenders to the Craftsmen Table Saw.. Also the original Guide or Rip Fence grew legs on the original owner.. According to Sears a replacement fence can nolonger be had.. Hence I'm looking for a good set of building plans for the Table Extenders & Rip Fence..:thumbsup: Cheers Thanks


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Tables are easy to build....the fence is a bigger issue. A photo of the saw itself would help to determine your best route for a new fence.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If you weld or know a welder, here are plans for a Bies, style fence. Not my plans. Just found online somewhere.


----------



## juice3250 (Mar 27, 2014)

You can always make a fence out of wood if you're looking to save some money. I recently built one for my craftsman 70's table saw from wood and it works great. I can send you some more detailed pictures if you like. Here is the thread that I just started with a short video overview of it. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=69818


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Make sure you take precautions against rust while it's stored in the shed. Congrats on the score and enjoy your new saw!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might keep an eye on ebay for the parts you need. There is always someone selling saw parts. The tables on most brands of saws are 27" long so it is possible you might get some extensions from a different brand saw and mount it on your saw. It would just be a matter of drilling a few holes to bolt it on. I have a couple craftsman table saw extensions mounted on my delta unisaw. Then as far as the fence since most fences are made to clamp to the 27" table it is possible you could fit a different brand fence to your saw as well.


----------

